# My donkeys are eating WHAT!



## jwcace (May 29, 2012)

My goats poopee pebbles.   I noticed that the floor in one of the sheds is usually clean then I saw the donkeys eating the marbles.  I have only recently started with donkeys and goats so it is new to me.  They have huge grass and random brouse to eats plus I give them a handfull of grain each day and they have have a mineral/salt lick.  Does it matter?  

John


----------



## elevan (May 29, 2012)

> Coprophagia or coprophagy is the consumption of feces, from the Greek κόπρος copros ("feces") and φαγεῖν phagein ("to eat"). Many animal species practice coprophagia as a matter of course; other species do not normally consume feces but may do so under unusual conditions. Coprophagy refers to many kinds of feces eating including eating feces of other species (heterospecifics), other individuals (allocoprophagy), or its own (autocoprophagy), those once deposited or taken directly from the anus.
> More info here:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coprophagia


----------

